# take your topshot to work day



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

working at a cricket club fitting the bar out yesterday and i couldnt help but notice the amount of pigeons and squirrels knocking about, quick talk to the owner and he is more than happy for me to shoot the pigeons but not the squirrels as he likes to see them about, ONLY after we had finished the bar though. So today i took the topshot along with me, within 30 mins i had nailed a pigeon with a neck shot and a dove. Then pulling out the car park i bagged another woody with a spine shot out the window, awkward with my draw length i can tell you lol. M-8 hexnuts and single 1745.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting man! Single 1745!! I hunt smaller birds with doubles!! Btw, what's the weight of m8 hexnuts?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Singles are awesome for light ammo and a long draw length, i started using them after seeing oneproundmeximan's success with them, i havent a clue on the weight mate sorry


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great hunt ! i wad just out for doves now but i had a flyaway hit..


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Alright, another light draw weight hunter that shows you don't need massive rubber to do the job. Good shooting.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great work bud! One more for the single 1745 fans


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

yep with lighter rubber and a hit to a critical area you got supper. The arc of trajectory of course is a bit more confusing on light bands since you have to add a lot more elevation. But shooting from a car with light bands is a lot nicer than using heavy ones, believe me.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Light ammo flies flatter mate so if anything the trajectory is easier


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good solution for both of you!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice .


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

You said you have a long draw length, what is your draw?

thanks


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure mate. My floating g anchors semi butterfly almost going into full


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Way to go buddy nice to see the old topshots doing justice till this day and with single 1745s that's the cream of the crop cheers mate


----------

